# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  متن قرار داد

## محسن بابائی

سلام به همه دوستان
 کسی متن یک نمونه قرارداد نداره. اگر کسی داره و بزاره ممنون می شم

----------


## H_Ghaffarian

متن قرارداد چیزی نیست بجز مواردی که باید بین طرفین رد و بدل بشه. به عبارت دیگه چی می خواهید به مشتری تون بدید(با ریز جزئیات) و در چه بازه زمانی این کار باید انجام بشه و اینکه مشتری چطور باید پول اون رو پرداخت کنه.  ریز جزئیات در قرارداد خیلی مهم هستند و به عنوان یک سند برای جلوگیری از زدن زیر موارد ذکر شده در قرارداد لازمه تا کامل باشه.

----------


## joker

نمونه یکی از قراردادهام خدمت شما .....
طبق نیاز خودتون تکمیلترش کنید...

( بند ضرر و زیان را از توش حذف کردم  :لبخند گشاده!:  )

----------


## Azad_swk

این نمونه قرارداد رو تو سایت سازمان مدیریت و برنامه ریزی یکی از استانها دیدم (فکر کنم استان خراسان)

----------


## miimii

با سلام.
دوست عزیز فرمت کلی قراردادها یکسان می باشد.آنچه که باعث می شود تا مفاد قراردادها با یکدیگر تفاوت داشته باشند موضوع قرارداد ها می باشد.مثلا قرارداد پشتیبانی و نگهداری محصول
یا قرارداد تولید نرم افزار یا قرارداد انجام خدمات مثل نصب و راه اندازی شبکه یا قراردای که شرکت با پرسنلش عقد می کند یا ....
جزییات قرارداد ها  مثل تعهدات قراردادی به این موضوع بر می گردد.اگر شما مشخص کنید که نمونه قراردادی که می خواهید در رابطه با چه موضوعی است بهتر می توان کمک کرد.
من یک نمونه قرارداد که مال شرکت دیتا و مشترکین است را برایتان میفرستم.
http://www.dci.co.ir/khadamat/gharardad.htm
موفق باشید

----------


## Roshani

حتما با یه وکیل از نظر حقوقی مشورت کن چون مواردی وجود داره که به عقل یه پروگرامر نمی رسه
درسته که وکیلها خیلی حرف مفت می زنند ولی مفت حرف نمی زنند ( ولی در قرارداد می تونن کمکت کنن )
--------------------
اگه خواستی یه میل به من بزن برات یه نمونه قرارداد فروش برنامه را که وکیل تنظیم کرده می فرستم.
info@dataab.com

----------


## manager

من یه قرار داد پیاده سازی وب سایت و برنامه رو دارم..پشتیبانی نداره..

----------


## hossein_BMI

> نمونه یکی از قراردادهام خدمت شما .....
> طبق نیاز خودتون تکمیلترش کنید...
> 
> ( بند ضرر و زیان را از توش حذف کردم  )


ای کاش مبلغ قرارداد را هم مینوشتید

----------


## hasina

> ای کاش مبلغ قرارداد را هم مینوشتید


مبلغ قرارداد با توجه به چند نکته تعیین می شود:
1- کلاسی که اول کار برای خودت گذاشتی :بامزه:  
2- کارهای قبلیت
3- طرف مقابل. از نظر آشنایی به کار و قیمت ها :لبخند گشاده!:  
4- حجم کار. تعداد جدول ها و ... بانک، تعداد فرم ها، تعداد گزارش ها. البته هر مورد یک محدوده قیمت داره که بسته به ساده یا پیچیده بودن تغییر می کنه

----------


## MM_Mofidi

> مبلغ قرارداد با توجه به چند نکته تعیین می شود:
> 1- کلاسی که اول کار برای خودت گذاشتی 
> 2- کارهای قبلیت
> 3- طرف مقابل. از نظر آشنایی به کار و قیمت ها 
> 4- حجم کار. تعداد جدول ها و ... بانک، تعداد فرم ها، تعداد گزارش ها. البته هر مورد یک محدوده قیمت داره که بسته به ساده یا پیچیده بودن تغییر می کنه


البته مورد 4 اصلا مهم نیست :لبخند گشاده!:   من به جاش اینو اضافه میکنم
4- رابط شما که چقدر کلفت باشه(از لحاظ گردنها.....  :لبخند گشاده!:  )

----------


## sjj

> البته مورد 4 اصلا مهم نیست من به جاش اینو اضافه میکنم
> 4- رابط شما که چقدر کلفت باشه(از لحاظ گردنها.....  )


تبصره : اگر گردن رابط کلفت نبود ، بهتر است دُم او کلفت باشد!

----------


## masroor

سلام برای پشتیبانی از یه وب سایت نیاز به یه قرارداد دارم که متنش رو نمیتونم تنظیم کنم لطفا کسی که نسبت به این موارد آشنا هست کمکم کنه . نیاز فوری دارم . ممنون از همه شما دوستان

----------


## babak_bsn

سلام دوستان
من متن اکثر قرار دادهایی رو که عزیزان زحمت کشیده بودند و ارایه کرده بودند مطالعه کردم ولی چیزی که ذهن من رو به خودش مشغول کرده اینه که این قرار داد ها چطور ضمانت اجرایی پیدا میکنن؟؟ 
فرض کنید قرار دادی  بین دو شرکت خصوصی تنظیم شده  ،حالا هر کدوم از طرفین به  تعهدش عمل نکنه تکلیف طرف مقابل چیه؟ دستش کجا بند میشه؟

----------


## pakepk

> نمونه یکی از قراردادهام خدمت شما .....
> طبق نیاز خودتون تکمیلترش کنید...
> 
> ( بند ضرر و زیان را از توش حذف کردم  )


دوست من باز نشد مشکل دارد؟

----------


## whitehat

> دوست من باز نشد مشکل دارد؟


ضمیمه مشکلی ندارد، سعی نکنید با نرم افزارهای download Manager آنرا دانلود کنید. برای دانلود از خود IE یا FF استفاده کنید

----------


## zootos

توی قسمت پشتیبانی چیا باید قید بشه؟ کسی دوای درد رو داره ؟

----------


## faradyta

اینکه تو متن قرارداد زمان پرداخت کارمزد به برنامه نویس به  بعد از تایید شورای انفورماتیک محول بشه یعنی چی؟؟؟ 
اگه کارفرما قصد تایید شورا رو داشته باشه خب سورس باید دستشون باشه  تا بدن به شورا ، اونوقت چی دست برنامه نویس بیچاره است نه سورس نه حق الزحمه نه ضمانتهاش !!!!!!!!! 
 تازه ممکنه اصلا از اول قصد رفتن و تایید شورا را نداشته باشن اونوقت که دیگه برنامه نویس بنده خدا دستش جایی بند نیست !!!
کسی میدونه همچین بندی اصلا قانونی هست یا نه؟ 
 اصلا یه سوال : همه ی برنامه های نرم افزاری مثل حسابداری   تاییدیه شورا رو میخواد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لطفا کمک کنید

----------


## دانش آموز

سلام رفیق 

قراردادهای تجاری اعتبار قانونی داره و اگر با مهر و امضای دو طرف باشه میتونی از شرکت یا اداره یا شخص شکایت بکنی و دادگاه هم استماع خواهد کرد . البته چون قراردادهای نرم افزاری احتیاج به کارشناسی داره طول میکشه تا رای نهایی قاضی ولی به حق خودتون میرسید . موفق باشید

----------


## دانش آموز

> سلام برای پشتیبانی از یه وب سایت نیاز به یه قرارداد دارم که متنش رو نمیتونم تنظیم کنم لطفا کسی که نسبت به این موارد آشنا هست کمکم کنه . نیاز فوری دارم . ممنون از همه شما دوستان


 سلام رفیق توی وب سایت سازمان نظام صنفی رایانه ای کشور انواع قراردادهای پشتیبانی و نرم افزارهای آماده و سفارشی وجود داره میتونی آنجا را نگاه کنید .
------------
اگر قرارداد پشتیبانی از وب سایت باشه میتونید تا 40 درصد از مبلغ قرارداد را به صورت سالیانه فقط برای رفع ایرادات احتمالی بگیرید .
وارد قضایای بروزرسانی سایت و ارتقای سایت نشوید چون ربطی به پشتیبانی ندارد و یا اگر هم وارد شدید هزینه اش را قبلا محاسبه کنید و آن را در قرارداد مشخص کنید . 
اگر سوالی دارید در خدمتم .

----------


## faradyta

سلام از ماست
خب بله حرف شما درست ولی جواب مارو ندادین
اصلا این بند عرف هست یا نه چیز جدیدیه واسه ی ما از خودشون در آوردن؟؟!!
بازم ممنونتم

----------


## دانش آموز

> توی قسمت پشتیبانی چیا باید قید بشه؟ کسی دوای درد رو داره ؟


1. زمان دوره پشتیبانی 
2.مبلغ و نحوه پرداخت (ماهانه - نقد - چک و...)
3.تعهد شرکت (اعزام کارشناس ظرف 24 ساعت و یا ریموت در صورت اعزام محاسبه هزینه ایاب و ذهاب و یا رایگان)
4.تعهدات مشتری (درخواست کتبی برای اعزام)
5.قرارداد شامل رفع ایرادات احتمالی باشد و متضمن ارتقا و تغییرات نرم افزار ننیست (خیلی مهمه)

اگه سوال مشخخصی داشتی بپرس

----------


## دانش آموز

> اینکه تو متن قرارداد زمان پرداخت کارمزد به برنامه نویس به  بعد از تایید شورای انفورماتیک محول بشه یعنی چی؟؟؟ 
> اگه کارفرما قصد تایید شورا رو داشته باشه خب سورس باید دستشون باشه  تا بدن به شورا ، اونوقت چی دست برنامه نویس بیچاره است نه سورس نه حق الزحمه نه ضمانتهاش !!!!!!!!! 
>  تازه ممکنه اصلا از اول قصد رفتن و تایید شورا را نداشته باشن اونوقت که دیگه برنامه نویس بنده خدا دستش جایی بند نیست !!!
> کسی میدونه همچین بندی اصلا قانونی هست یا نه؟ 
>  اصلا یه سوال : همه ی برنامه های نرم افزاری مثل حسابداری   تاییدیه شورا رو میخواد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> لطفا کمک کنید


همچین بندی توی قانون نیست . مجوز شورای عالی انفورماتیک هم برای شرکتهایی که واسه ادارات کار میکننند الزامی نیست .
شورای انفورماتیک توی قراردادهای هیچکسی دخالت نمیکند مشتری باید یک کارشناس را برای تایید معرفی کنند ربطی به شورا ندارد .
من متوجه نشدم شما به عنوان شخص قرارداد میبندید یا به عنوان شرکت ؟ 
همه نرم افزارها تاییدیه شورا ندارند فقط نرم افزارهایی که شرکت تولیدکننده تشخیص بده که امکان سرقت معننوی و ترجمه نرم افزار وجود دارد بسته به نظر خودش اون ننرم افزار رو توی شورای عالی انفورماتیک ثبت میکنه (هزینه تقریبا 200 هزار تومانی و 1 ماه پیگیری) 
شورا نسخه اجرایی نرم افزار را تحویل میگیره نه سورس کد نرم افزار را ....

سوالی داشتی در خدمتم .

----------


## faradyta

واقعا ممنونتم 
جواب بیشتر سوالامو گرفتم
نه این شرکته خصوصیه اینم اولین نرم افزارشه که مینویسه 
البته من دارم اشکالای قبلی این برنامه رو (مثلا) رفع میکنم در واقع دارم برنامه شون رو ویرایش میکنم
 کلی زحمت کشیدم تازه رفتن حسابدار آوردن گفته ایجاش غلطه اونجاش اضافیه
خلاصه گرفتار شدم
تو قراردادم هم یه بندیه هر روز تاخیر 30 تومن!
برنامه مشکل داره درست نمیشه اونوقت من باید خسارت بدم
در این زمینه نظری دارین؟
منم واسه خودم کار میکنم شرکت ندارم

----------


## faradyta

راستی دوست عزیز  میشه ناظر قرارداد خود کارفرما باشه؟!

----------


## دانش آموز

باید قبل از شروع کار مشورت کردید الان که دیگه نمیشه کاری کرد . اگر قرارداد ندارید باشرکت قید دستمزد رو بزنید و کار رو رها کنید این پروژه ها آخر و عاقبت خوبی نداره .

----------


## دانش آموز

> راستی دوست عزیز  میشه ناظر قرارداد خود کارفرما باشه؟!


بله ناظر و تایید کننده توی قراردادهای متوسط و کوچک اکثرا کارفرماست . البته تایید نرم افزار در چهارچوب امکاننات نرم افزار باید باشه نه اینکه هر روز چیز جدیدی از شما بخواهد (البته به شرط اینکه توی قرارداد جزییات امکانات برنامه را مشخص کرده باشید)

----------


## faradyta

نه قرارداد بستم
الان چند ماهه باید تموم میشده نشده 
در ضمن من شنیدم حتما باید سورس برو برای تایید به شورا بدن

----------


## faradyta

با این وضعیت باید چکار کنم؟ 
کارفرما مدام داره تهدید میکنه که چکتو میذارم اجرا و ....
میشه من شاکی باشم؟

----------


## دانش آموز

> نه قرارداد بستم
> الان چند ماهه باید تموم میشده نشده 
> در ضمن من شنیدم حتما باید سورس برو برای تایید به شورا بدن


...............
 نه اگر کسی به شما این رو گفته شاید قصد دیگری داشته . شورا چه کاره اس که سورس شما را بخواهد .

----------


## دانش آموز

> با این وضعیت باید چکار کنم؟ 
> کارفرما مدام داره تهدید میکنه که چکتو میذارم اجرا و ....
> میشه من شاکی باشم؟


 شما باید سروقت کارتون رو تموم میکردین طبق قراردادی که بستید و نمیتونید شاکی باشید ... از چی شاکی باشید ؟ مشکلتون چیه که قرارداد سر وقت تموم نمیشه ؟

----------


## faradyta

شنیدم باید سورس دستشون باشه تا اگه کسی بعدا ادعای کرد نرم افزار کار من بوده بگن سورس برنامه ات کو؟

----------


## دانش آموز

> شنیدم باید سورس دستشون باشه تا اگه کسی بعدا ادعای کرد نرم افزار کار من بوده بگن سورس برنامه ات کو؟


خوب اون دیگه مشکل شرکته که باید جوری با شما قرارداد مینوشت که اختیار سورس دست خودشون بود یا سورس اصلی رو داشتند و شما روی سورس آنها کار میکردید . 
 درصورتی که توی قراردادت نوشتی که سورس رو باید تحویل بدی خوب باید بهشون  بدی در غیر این صورت مجبور نیستی. 
اگر سورس برات مهم نیست و با دادن سورس  مشکلت حل میشه که اون قضیه ش جداست تصمیم خودته.

----------


## faradyta

قبلا گفتم 
بعد از کار من رفتن حسابدار آوردن گفته اینجای برنامه ایراد داره حالا منم ادامه کار رو با توجه به حرفای حسابداره رفتم جلو(البته کارفرمام از جزئیات با خبر بوده)
حالا کارفرمام میگه برنامه ی من این نبود خیلی تغییرش دادی
رفته یه حسابدار دوم آورده که خود دومیه که انگار خیلی هم متخصصه گفته برنامه از اولش تحلیلش غلط بوده و باید کد رو اینطور میزدین و ..
حالا کارفرمام میگه باید از سر نو اینایی که دومیه میگه انجام بدی!!! بی قرارداد جدید بی اعتراض اونم زود زود اگرم نکنی چکتو میذارم اجرا و...
خلاصه ما یه سادگی کردیم قرارداد به این مزخرفی بستیم آقا

----------


## Mousavmousab

سلام

مشکل شما همینه که هر روز دیر کرد باید 30 هزار تومن بدین درسته ؟ این تا اینجا !!!
توی قرار داد شما چی گفتین ؟ گفتین برنامه را چطوری بازبینی می کنید ؟ دقیقاٌ مطابق میل اونا ؟ هر چی اونا گفتن  شما هم اعمال کنید ؟ اگر این طوریه که کاریش نمیشه کرد. چون شما خودتون یه جورایی نامحدود کردین هر چی اونا بگن شما در برنامه اعمال کنید. ولی اگر چنین چیزی نبوده بیا یه کاری بکن

شما متن قراردادی که بستی را اینجا قرار بده و تا حالا کارهایی را هم کردی زیر قرارداد بنویس تا ببینیم کجای قرار داد شما جایی برای فرار کردن داره.
وگرنه هزار تا سوال دیگه برای من یا شما یا هر کس دیگه ای که می خواد راه حل نشون شما بده پیش می آد و گنگ و نا مفهوم میشه
موفق باشی

----------

